# Reverse lights aren't working.



## kchey (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello All!!

Boy am I happy to have found this site!! Lots of resourceful info. Anyhow, I proudly own a '99 Nissan Frontier 4WD (manual transmission) that has taken me everywhere! Recently, I noticed that my reverse lights are no longer working. At first, the lights would intermittently blink whenever I engaged the car into reverse. Now the lights seldomly come on. It's like there's a loose connection perhaps somewhere between the transfer case/gear shift and the lights. I've checked the fuses and they're ok. Someone mentioned something about a delay box? Can anyone please advise as to where this box is located, and how I can check my leads to see where the loose connection may lie?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Should be a switch on your manual trans.


----------



## kchey (Oct 9, 2006)

nissanmadness said:


> Should be a switch on your manual trans.


Thanks nissanmadness!!
Where is this switch exactly located and how would I go about accessing it? I would like to at least start there and see where the problem is. Any other recommendations? Oh and a quick correction to what I had said earlier. I guess it may be a connection problem from the relay box, or so I've been told. Perhaps, would this be a problem that would be better handled by a technician? Thanks once again!!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Most manual trans reverse light switchs are mounted near the shift rails or on the top cover. Yours could be different, I'm not familiar with your model. But it sounds like you should take this one to a tech.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

I believe the back up lamp switch is on the right ( passenger ) side of the transmission. You'll see two wiring connectors the one ( i think ) closest toward the front is the back up switch the other is the neutral switch.

The way to test the switch is disconnect it from the harness put the lever in reverse and with a multimeter check for continuity.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

try this


----------



## kchey (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you guys for all the useful info. I was able to locate the switches. They were exactly where you pointed them out to be, nissanmadness. 

Also, thank you Golfer, for providing that diagram. All I need to do is get a multimeter this weekend to see if I can isolate where the problem may be. I'm thinking something with the switches may have shorted or something. I'll work on it this weekend. Worse comes to worse, I'll bring it by a technician and have them take a look at it.

Golfer, just out of curiousity, where did you pull that diagram from? Any good service manuals you guys recommend?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

You're welcome....from a Nissan service manual.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

You can do the check with a test lamp, if you don't have access to a multimeter. Chock your wheels turn the ign key on and put the shifter in reverse. DO NOT START THE ENGINE!!!!!!!! Then crawl underneath and see if you have power going into the switch and coming out of the switch. Don't pierce the insulation of the wiring, use a couple of jumper wires, and don't touch them to ground. If You have power going across the switch then trace your harness back to the reverse light and repair the open short. Check the bulb sockets too. Make sure you have a good ground also.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

It won't hurt to get a multimeter which can be used for other troubleshooting and It's the *best* tool for electrical problems.

The bulb trick will work in this case , its like using a ( jerry - rigged ) test light.


----------

